# Wheezing the Juice.



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Test versions of the Dodo Juice Quick Detailer and Spray Sealant being the juices in question. 

One very mucky MG.





































I had my 10 year old assistant taking pictures. He got distracted! So not too many wash pics.

Wheels and arches pre-soaked with Surfex HD @ 10%.
Washed with shampoo and selection of brushes.



















No pressure washer at the moment so no foam for me. I pre-soaked with Surfex @ 3% and a drop of shampoo in a spray bottle.










Rinsed off, then washed with a new Merino wool mitt and top secret shampoo using 2BM. Followed by a rinse off with an open ended hose ready for drying.

First to try the purple one, the Drier/Detailer.










Boy does this smell good, if you judge a product by how good it smells this one must be brilliant. 










Misted on, the QD disperses the water as it hits it.










It also feels very lubed when you wipe the towel over. Great if you're wiper, like me, rather than a patter.

First I tried with a Super Plush Drying Towel, to test how it works with fluffy towels.










Then with a Marvel Waffle Towel, to test how it works with a waffle weave towel.



















Appeared to leave a nice finish, no sign of streaking, felt nice and slick to the touch. Certainly helped with the drying process.

Right so after that I had to give the red one a try. This is the spray sealant, the fabled Z8 slayer. Not keen on the smell personally, hopefully that will be fixed.

A couple of spritz per panel and wiped over with a Super Plush Towel, followed by a little buff.










Now bare in mind that the car was last properly waxed in May with a coat of RB Original Edition and has only had a couple of top ups with Mark V Fast Wax since. This is what we got and I must say it added a nice bit of bling. 









































































And the mandatory beading shot.










IMO it added a nice wetness, looked very bling.  The surface felt really slick too, I loved it. Dom just make it smell nice please.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

It does look nice and glossy indeed. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's very impressive indeed - thanks for posting.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

definately looks the biz ben. motor looks lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job Mr Boulton


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Ben

Car looking good too


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely car Ben.
There has been a few write ups on these products and so far, It seems to be holding it own again the market leader.
Looks like Dom and his dream team have got things right again.
The only thing left is the durability and I am guessing that will come to light over the next few week.
Different cars, weather conditions, and colours. Is making this a very interesting topic.
Looking forward to any up date, from you all.
Cheers Guys. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review and fully agree with the surface left from the 'red' one and yes I think it doesn't smell what a Dodo product should smell like , Dom take note.....


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Woow! Trophy Yellow ZS 180! I have a Wedgewoood 45 that i had ZS'D

Looks alot better when its clean and the beading is good!

Keep up the good work.


Stephen


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The yellow is glowing  Very nice


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice car, with a nice finish :thumb:


----------



## jamie_222 (May 29, 2007)

looks really good! cant wait to get my hands on these products! any idea when they will be available for us commoners?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We will work on the smell. Because it is a sealant we are using quite a strong solvent compared to normal, so it'll smell more 'alcoholic' than normal. But the trial fragrance conflicts with it, rather than harmonises with it like the peach smell of Z8 (smells like peach schnapps!). So we'll have a fiddle.

When the new products launch really depends on our labelling... it's being printed at the moment but being xmas it is difficult to rely on normal timings. We'd hope to launch one before xmas but it would probably be *just* before - and it could be delayed until Jan just because we normally allow a week for resellers to get stock. Play it by ear unfortunately. It does give us time to get the fragrance sorted though and adjust colour etc.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I hope to get these ASAP as I love Z8 but also love the DoDo range so would be great!!

Money waiting patiently for release of both juices!!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Purple drying QD 250ml will be 6.95 GBP
Red Super QD 250ml will be 9.95 GBP

Purple drying QD 500ml will be 12.95 GBP
Red SuperQD 500ml will be 18.50 GBP

Unless something changes in the meantime, like VAT jumping up or down!!!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Put me down for a large of each as soon as they are ready :lol:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks very good!

You never mentioned after use, whether it really can be the Z8 slayer!?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

From my initial testing, I think it's definitely as good as Z8, but different.

Z8 seems to offer a more glassy finish to paintwork, but the Dodo RSQD offers a more glossy finish, which I personally prefer. It's also much easier to work, spread and is quicker to cure.

The most impressive thing I have seen so far is it's ability to keep paint clean, over a nuba wax - half of my car was Dodo RSQD'd and the other half wasn't - the difference after a few thousand miles of driving was significant - the Dodo'd side was MUCH cleaner to the other side which was Colli 476S. So again, like the Z8, it's abilities in that area make it a great product.

I'm going to do some more testing today, then do a write up.

The other thing that impressed me was that it seemed fine to use on glass and plastics, and actually left the glass looking rather clean! (although it would be an expensive glass cleaner!)

Also, I will be trying it on one of my front wheels. Lots of people seem to use ZCS on wheels, but never Z8... It will be interesting to see how they stack up.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice Ben :thumb: Its sunny here today so may get a chance at last to try this myself 

how about the garage door next :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on.

I agree the Drying Aid is great and I also liked the QD, although I didnt they were going to work on the scent too much.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. :thumb:



Envy Valeting said:


> Nice job Mr Boulton


Thank you Mr Valeting. 



ads2k said:


> Nice review and fully agree with the surface left from the 'red' one and yes I think it doesn't smell what a Dodo product should smell like , Dom take note.....


Yes, I think you hit the spot there, we expect mouth watering smells from the Dodo. 



Vyker said:


> You never mentioned after use, whether it really can be the Z8 slayer!?


I'm sure some others will do some reviews with comparisons between the two, I don't think it would be right of me to do so as I'm not 100% impartial.



Bigpikle said:


> very nice Ben :thumb: Its sunny here today so may get a chance at last to try this myself
> 
> how about the garage door next :lol:


Thanks Damon. Garage door is a summer project, still waiting for the summer here.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking great I must say Ben!

I don't think I'll need this just right now, as I have just got my load of Zaino 



Nice little review though, thanks for taking the time - and to RBjr for the wheel pics of course :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

that looks superb


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looks good Ben. Thanks for the write up!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work Ben I will have to try the Mark v products.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love these cars, my brother in law had one, very quick!

Looks very glossy mate, well done.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice gloss to the paint from the Dodo QD and spray sealent:thumb: i'm really looking forward to buying a few bottles of these


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done Mr Boulton.
Yellow has come out marvellous !


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Nice little review though, thanks for taking the time - and to RBjr for the wheel pics of course :thumb:


He did a good job, while he was focused. Took loads of good quality pictures, just most of them were of my butt or extreme close ups of a cat poo he found.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish indeed..! The pix really show up the shine well. I had a play with the new Dodo red QD this weekend and am very impressed with it. Its a superb product for sure. :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

HAYYY BENNN!!! I just figured out your last name! I had always thought it was DALTON not BAULTON (i may be spelling that wrong). I guess it got garbled when Dom was telling me about OE a while back. 

O and i made an order from ya!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> HAYYY BENNN!!! I just figured out your last name! I had always thought it was DALTON not BAULTON (i may be spelling that wrong). I guess it got garbled when Dom was telling me about OE a while back.
> 
> O and i made an order from ya!


Yeah, wrong LTON mate. 

Thanks for the order Daniel-san, get it sent today for you.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Yeah, wrong LTON mate.
> 
> Thanks for the order Daniel-san, get it sent today for you.


haha yea i was thinking... are they brothers or something?! hahaha

Thats the marks of a good dodo!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> haha yea i was thinking... are they brothers or something?! hahaha


Oh, no, no, no, no. 

Original Edition on it's way Dan. :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Oh, no, no, no, no.
> 
> Original Edition on it's way Dan. :thumb:


So is it true what i heard about free refills? BAHAHAHA :devil:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Warm yellow...very nice....looks stunning but so soft looks:thumb:


----------

